# How difficult is it to fix a not-so-good rear?



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been told that fixing rears are difficult to do in breeding. My dog doesn't have the best rear and that is partially holding her back from doing well in the show ring. She's got a lot of nice qualities but I am debating whether it is worth it to try to breed her with a nice male if none of the puppies has a good or ok derrier. Proposed breeding would be mid-late 2013 with Lynn Nieto's PJ, #1 Havanese in 2010.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I just sent you a private message


----------

